# Looking for stock for savage .17 hmr?



## goosehunter75 (Jan 4, 2007)

I'm looking at replacing the stock on my savage 93 .17. Have any suggestions. thanks


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

boyd's or call savage, but it will be a boyd's


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Boyd's Evolution.

Some people think it is too flashy of a stock design, but it just feels like it belongs on a rifle. I wish I could get it for my centerfire rifles.


----------

